# The Age Range Of RO



## Becca (Jul 16, 2009)

Do what the poll says


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 16, 2009)

15, as of today! =)


----------



## Becca (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah i was gonna leave you a message on facebook but kept getting side tracked so...

:biggrin2:[align=center]
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRANDY
[/align] 





WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol thanks Becca =)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm in the 22-32 Range


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 15!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 25 so in the 22-32 age range.


Happy birthday Brandy!! (You weren't on the calendar I don't think- or I would have mentioned you in the news!) I hope you're having a good day


----------



## CKGS (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 301.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 16, 2009)

Whoa!!! 31, lol.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brandy


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 57 - got everyone beat so far...


----------



## BSAR (Jul 16, 2009)

I put 17 even though I wont' be seventeen until next week but oh well.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been 19 for almost a month now


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 16, 2009)

I am 20.


----------



## degrassi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 25, turn 26 next month.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 16, 2009)

I am 27


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 16, 2009)

20 turning 21 in oct


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 16, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Whoa!!! 31, lol.


LOL, Janet!!

I be 29.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 16, 2009)

Catching up with you there, Mike. I'm 50


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 16, 2009)

26 for a few more months. 27 in October.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 16, 2009)

46 for another month or so!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 16, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I'm 25 so in the 22-32 age range.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Brandy!! (You weren't on the calendar I don't think- or I would have mentioned you in the news!) I hope you're having a good day


I wasn't, I couldn't get it working and I made a thread about it like, a few weeks ago..


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Tracy!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 36


----------



## irishlops (Jul 17, 2009)

11-16 RANGE IM 13


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm 18


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 17, 2009)

50 here.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 17, 2009)

I am 20, but I will be 21 in December. I might as well be 40, as I don't exactly live the life of a young adult...haha!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2009)

I turn 49 in September.


----------



## anneq (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm old enough to be most of ya'lls grandma (well, except for the 50's crowd, hehe).
A gentleman never asks, and a lady never tells...what my momma taught me.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 17, 2009)

oh Anne you are no fun,lol

I have been 29 for many years!!!! lol

I am 34 :nerves1:bawl::rip:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL all you "old" 30'ish folks. Getting older is what you make of it. I feel better health-wise than I did when I was "young" (because I have gotten past a few bad habits) and still wear a size 4. This is not because I'm genetically thin. I was overweight in my younger years and have to work very hard at it now that my metabolism has slowed. I have a hard time saying that I'm 50 since I just don't feel it.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 17, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Whoa!!! 31, lol.


We are the same age. I am 31, but I will be 32 next month in August


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 17, 2009)

30 here.

Jo


----------



## BethM (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm 33, will turn 34 next month.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm 52 (but a very young 52 :blushanwill be 53 on August 3, it's a holiday here in Canada:Canada small:. Yeah

It's nice to see someone older than me. Yeah Mike!!

Susan :craziness:huh:stikpoke:wiggle


----------



## JadedHippos (Jul 18, 2009)

20 here. Looks like we have a pretty wide range of ages.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 18, 2009)

26 going on 50...


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm 15 =]


----------



## BethM (Jul 18, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I'm 52 (but a very young 52 :blushanwill be 53 on August 3, it's a holiday here in Canada:Canada small:. Yeah
> 
> It's nice to see someone older than me. Yeah Mike!!
> 
> Susan :craziness:huh:stikpoke:wiggle


Hey Susan, we have the same birthday!

:balloons:


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm 21 years old, but most people guess me to be about 16 by appearance alone. I'm not at the stage where I enjoy it yet, people tell me soon I will though.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm 52 too (I think :huh). Always had trouble keeping track of my age :rollseyes. My Birthday won't be for another 2 years. :nod :biggrin2:


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jul 18, 2009)

leap year baby? 
i'll be 25 at the end of august, but feel and look alot older than the other peeps my age


----------



## anneq (Jul 18, 2009)

"I have been 29 for many years!!!! lol"
hehe, Fran...my memory gets so lousy..I'd forget if it was 29 I was supposed to be or 39 - just can't be bothered with the numbers, lol.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 18, 2009)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> leap year baby?


No, just what Anneq said, "just can't be bothered with the numbers," and not enough toes and fingers to keepcount. 

Birthday is February 20.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm 46, but I'm going to start counting backwards soon 

Jan


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 19, 2009)

^ Teeehee, my mom informes everyone she's 29. . . Sad part is my brother just turned 29


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> . . . Sad part is my brother just turned 29



Reminds me of a joke I just read. 

A young man showed up at a girl's college trying to get in the girl's dorm. 
He wasstopped by an older woman in the lobby and he said it was imperative he see a certain young lady immediately. 

"I want to surprise her. You see, I'm her brother," he said.

"Oh, she'll be surprised all right," said the women.
"But think how surprised I am ... I'm her mother!"


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahaa !

Imagine your mom working at your dorm .. 0.0


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 20, 2009)

Im 15! 
I wish there was a spot where you could say your age in the little info thingy under your avatar... People online tend to think Im older, and it kinda bugs me for some reason LOL.


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2009)

I forgot to say lol I'm 14 
I think its good we have such a range - lots of different views and knowledge


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 21 turn 22 next month though on the 25th


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm older than a lot of you and younger than some


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a new 32 ( just turned 6/21 )..still getting used to the whole over 30 thing..but I still feel 21!:dude:


----------



## Serious (Jul 21, 2009)

21, though I've never lived (nor wanted to live) the apparently fast-paced and exciting life that a 21 year old is 'supposed' to have.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

*LuvMyRabbits wrote: *


> I am a new 32 ( just turned 6/21 )..still getting used to the whole over 30 thing..but I still feel 21!:dude:


All that matters.


----------



## Aina (Jul 22, 2009)

20 today actually. No longer a teenager, now I have to get my life together, lol.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jul 22, 2009)

I am 33 will be 34 in september xx


----------

